# Sticky  CIS, CIS-Lambda, CIS-E and CIS-EM FAQ and Tuning Guides



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

As we get things organized and flowing in here, this thread will become an authoritative source for information on all Bosch continuous injection systems. Some material will be new, some will be collected and synthesized from other sources. Like all FAQ threads, this one is locked and stickied. If you want to add material to this thread, please IM me or just post up the information in this forum or link to it.


_Modified by Longitudinal at 8:08 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: CIS, CIS-Lambda, CIS-E and CIS-EM FAQ and Tuning Guides (Longitudinal)*

*Selected Reading*
CIS-Related Bookmarks
Charles O. Probst
Discussion about making WUR AKA CPR adjustable
More WUR discussion
Scanned Material from Bosch CIS Manual (good information here)
Discussion about CIS-Motronic Injector Adapters for Motronic conversions
CIS-E Motronic Trouble Codes
CIS Documents Thread
*Service*:
CIS Hot Start Diagnostics and Procedures (thanks to trepoman for hosting!)
*Tuning Guides including POWER TUNING*
CIS-E Maintenance, Adjustments and Power Tuning
Basic Tuning Guide: for power tuning, follow the link above.
*CIS Turbo Discussion from FI Forum*
*Specifications*
WUR AKA Control Pressure Regulator Specifications

*Tricks, Power Modules, Higher-Performance Swap-Ins*
Home-Made Power Module to trick CIS-E through Coolant Temp Sensor
*General How-To*
GittyGo's CIS injector removal tool
How to make a fuel pressure gauge
How to make a WUR AKA CPR adjustable
*Available CIS products and appliances*
CIS-E Motronic Injector Adapters for Motronic-Converted Cars

_Modified by Longitudinal at 10:13 PM 9-18-2007_

_Modified by Longitudinal at 9:36 AM 10-24-2007_

_Modified by Longitudinal at 1:27 PM 4-16-2009_


_Modified by Longitudinal at 10:30 AM 6-23-2009_


----------

